# Lower Back Pain In Two-Point!



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello 

So I have recently switched trainers - which I am *extremely* happy for!! Old trainer was bipolar ... Anyway ... This new trainer is really great - she's kind, has a great teaching style, and really relates to all of 'her kids.' She also works us very hard in lessons - which I love! The only problem with that is, I have been experiancing bad lower back pain when in 2 point.

I'm fine for the first few minutes of 2 point. But after a little while I notice my back starts hurting really badly. It feels like someone turned my spine into barbed wire. It's not all at once, but it does come pretty quick. Starts with a nag and ends with it being so ouchy I just have to go for the sitting walk for a second, because even posting hurts. I've heard it's a core thing ... but what can I do to fix it?

This doesn't usually happen if we just do 3 point excerises, or even just jumping for a long time. It's the continous 2 point, with the bobbing of the trot that hurts so badly. 

Thanks in advance 
-C


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oi, I'm bipolar, and I'm a really great person...half of the time! :mrgreen:

If it's a sharp pain it might be a pinched nerve or pulled/torn muscle, I'd definitely get it seen to by a doc asap to prevent any permanent damage being done.

If I haven't done 2 point in a while my lower back hurts in a more achey fatigued way if I then go and ride in it for an extended period. It does use core muscles a lot and if you're on a hard pulling horse it can be especially tough. With two point in trot, it sounds like you're holding yourself stiff and your whole body is jarring with the movement. Try absorbing the movement in your hip and knee joints, much like you would over a jump but less movement. Think about keeping your head under a ceiling and allowing the lower joints to open and close to stop you from 'hitting your head'.

Hope it helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justashowmom (Aug 14, 2011)

It sounds weird, but relax your back. Yes I know it's hard to tell just your back to relax - but that's it.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank You both  I will try to relax more  

It's not really a sharp, piercing pain. It's more like a constant, sharp pain, and on top of that every step feels like a dull throb - much like a bad headache, but in my back.
I will work on the ceiling mental as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You might be arching your back instead of folding at the waist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> You might be arching your back instead of folding at the waist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the opposite extreme will do it too - being swaybacked. Relax. Go with the flow. But maybe see a chiropractor and take some ibu first.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Are you riding in a different saddle?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I do arch my back a bit - but I've always thought it was natural, and if I try to avoid it, I always seem to place lower in the showring than if I just let my back arch. I'll see if I can't find a picture ...

Nope, been riding in the same saddle for about 3 years  It's comfy, and I think it still fits ... I'll make that picture recent so you can tell. I am saving up for a new Collegiate Laureate though, because mine is just a little cheap one. I've tried a few and found the Collegiates to fit me best, and I just love the feel of the Laureate.
I'm currently in a 17in. Silver Fox (Told you it was cheap )


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You could be adjusting other parts of our position when you arch your back versus when you don't. For example your legs might be more underneath you or maybe your upper body is straighter.

Don't feel bad about your saddle! I ride in a Stunni 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my lower back. Adjusting my position helped, as did visiting a chiropractor for about a month. He was able to adjust me and determine I was a bit out of alignment in my lumbar area.

Good luck! I know how much it sucks.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

From your descripton, you're too tense. Let your body absorb the "trotting" shocks and keep your back softer, your legs softer, your hands and shoulders softer. 

Communicate with your trainer. Say hey, can we take a break my back is beginning to bother me?" 

Little by little, if you focus on relaxing and staying nice and loose, 2 point won't suck!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again  So like other people have said - just chill out a little? Relax?
Here is the picture. It's a video still, so I apologize for the not-so-wonderful quality.

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l564/celect03/Cowboyflatting.png


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah your back is arched, which isn't helpful when riding. Back should be flatter. Roll your seatbones underneath you instead of pushing them back.

Also how do your legs feel when you ride? To me they look a tiny bit pushed too far back instead of centered underneath you


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Agreed, your back is extremely arched. Is this a photo of you in 2 point? Because you're not in it.

Your back needs to be flat. Not the best quality picture, but heres an example









Compared to this









Do you see how far behind you your hip is compared to the person in the photo above you?

Your hip needs to be under you, not out behind you. Think about tucking your tailbone between your legs like a bad puppy dog. This visual helped me a lot. When you tuck your tailbone, your hip comes under you.

Whats happening is that your back is arched in an unatural way, and you are absorbing the horse's motion with your lower back. Tuck that hip and get your legs moving in motion with the horse. Your legs need to feel like an accordian, coiling and uncoiling as the horse bounces down and up with every stride.

When you're absorbing the motion with your legs and not your lower back, and tucking your hip like you're supposed to, this pain will go away. You are putting tremendous pressure on your spine right now.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sky-
My egs usually feel fine. I have since lengthened my stirups, which was causing the legs too far back - sorted that with my trainer 
We have been working on getting me to sit tall, and more in the middle of my butt (for the lack of a better phrase) Will this fix back problems? Should have gotten a pic in 2point ... don't have a recent one. I would hurry up and get one, but currently Cowboy has an easy off - ulcers :/

Copperhead-
Thank you for the comparison! Nope, that's not me in 2-point. That's just me posting the trot. Sitting in the picture. I do believe the tail-tuck visual will help a lot! I am a person who finds analogies easier to remember than 'roll your hips forwards.' Thanks again


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Whew! I was gonna say...if you're in 2 point, find a different trainer and fast!

If you're doing that in the rising trot, you're mimicking it in 2 point. I can promise you that. Tucking your tailbone will also make you use your abs more, since you are pulling your hip under you with your lower abdomen. So get ready to feel sore if you do 2 point correctly for so long. It'll give those abs a work out.

Another good visual to use (for rising trot) is to pretend there is a string attached to your belly button and it is being pulled towards the ceiling/sky. This will activate your abs and tuck your tailbone for you as well.

I hope your instructor will be able to help you with this. Lower back pain HURTS. I have enough lower back pain as it is, I can't imagine someone telling me to ride in such a painful way. Hopefully you can get this worked out.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank You all again  I got a picture today of me in a little two point, just on the flat. I take this position when I'm practicing, but obviously have a larger realease a little more out of the saddle, all that jazz. I kept in mind what you said - so what I'm asking is, 'like this?'

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l564/celect03/016.jpg


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

From that last picture, the knee-rolls on your saddle seem to be quite substantial. Now this might just be me thinking about what I prefer (I can't stand riding in a saddle with big knee rolls LOL and note I do _not _jump, so I'm not sure what your specific needs are there), but they may be restricting the amount of "give" your knee can provide, and it's a key shock-absorber in 2-pt. From what I can see, if you did close your knee joint to absorb movement in this saddle the knee-rolls would push the knee to be facing out, toes facing out and a loss of the correct position and ability to absorb the movement. Is it possible this is happening? Once again, I say I'm thoroughly biased here, I like freedom of movement in my saddles


----------

